# nfs-utils-1.1.1 broke mounting of shares

## jamatik

Hi,

since i upgraded to the nfs-utils version 1.1.1, mounting shares as normal user doesn't work anymore. i did not change the configuration and for the moment i downgraded to the previous version, if really needed, i can post /etc/exports and /etc/fstab parts or such stuff. other versions of nfs-utils are working, so it should NOT be the configuration.

is it a bug?

Anyone knows why this happens?

error-message:

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting (null)

----------

## jmack1010

I also had this issue when i upgraded to nfs-utils-1.1.1 when it was masked.  However, i updated to nfs-utils-1.1.1 today and did not get an error, so my only thought is, I am using a different kernel (specifically 2.6.23-gentoo-r5) and I also the nfs rc files might have contained changes for the new versions.  

I assume you ran etc-update and replaced the old nfs rc files.  If you didn't, you should.  Try upgrading your kernel as well.

Joe

----------

## Evilguru

Hi. I run an ~AMD64 system, after a recent update to nfs-utils I found that my NFS shares no longer mounted at boot-up. The error was because rpc.statd was not running. I found that starting this process manually fixed the problem. So as root I did an rc-update add rpc.statd default. However when I boot-up I find that it is started *after* the NFS mounting scripts and so still fails with the same error.

What is the correct way to go about solving these errors.

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

Probably one of these two:

rpc.statd bug

util-linux <-> nfs-utils.

If not, feel free to file a bug  :Smile: 

----------

## Evilguru

I do not think it is either of those, however I will play around with it for a bit and see if I can fix it myself. Otherwise I will have to fire-up my bugzilla account!

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *Evilguru wrote:*   

> I do not think it is either of those, however I will play around with it for a bit and see if I can fix it myself. Otherwise I will have to fire-up my bugzilla account!
> 
> Regards, Freddie.

 

The fix for your problem (which I also had here) that I used was to edit /etc/init.d/netmount and modify the line near the beginning that starts

local myneed=""

inside the brackets I added rpc.statd, so the line now reads

local myneed="rpc.statd" myuse=""

then ran /etc/init.d/netmount restart

and it's working again.

----------

## Arteal

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

>  *Evilguru wrote:*   I do not think it is either of those, however I will play around with it for a bit and see if I can fix it myself. Otherwise I will have to fire-up my bugzilla account!
> 
> Regards, Freddie. 
> 
> The fix for your problem (which I also had here) that I used was to edit /etc/init.d/netmount and modify the line near the beginning that starts
> ...

 

Yeah, so it is bug in netmount init script, isn't it?  :Smile: 

This way is more pretty then my (functionally) attempt:

```
rc-update add rpc.statd boot
```

----------

## jamatik

changing the init-script didn't solve my problem.

----------

## Bitspyer

Same Problem at my system....  :Sad: 

When I try to start nfs, nfsmount or rpc.statd only i got ERROR:  cannot start nfs as rpc.statd could not start

nfs-utils are version 1.1.1

util-linux are 2.13.0.1

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4_rc14 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r2-080113 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r2-080113 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7400 @ 2.16GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jan 2008 08:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse3 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://78.46.32.117/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.nyx.hu/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/gentoo-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cdaudio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glut gpm gtk gzip hal iconv innodb isdnlog java jikes jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kdm lame midi mmx mozilla mp2 mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd tidy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vorbis widescreen wifi x264 xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

depscan.sh 

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 2148: config: command not found

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 2199: config: command not found  

line 2148 is "config /etc/exports

line 2199 is "config /etc/fstab"

----------

## Carnildo

 *jamatik wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> since i upgraded to the nfs-utils version 1.1.1, mounting shares as normal user doesn't work anymore. i did not change the configuration and for the moment i downgraded to the previous version, if really needed, i can post /etc/exports and /etc/fstab parts or such stuff. other versions of nfs-utils are working, so it should NOT be the configuration.
> 
> is it a bug?
> ...

 

I got this error message recently; in case anybody else encounters it, I fixed it by making the mountpoint chmod a+x.  See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=478499 and https://bugzilla.linux-nfs.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233

----------

